# Fast heart rate after drinking whey protein why?



## Arnold999 (Sep 8, 2014)

I don know whats the problem after taking whey by hour I feel like my heart is faster by 15% and feeling discomfort the on gold standard is the worst to me today I tried san platinum whey and same problem occurred is there any explain for this problem?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Are you sure its 15% and not 13.2%?


----------



## who ate all the pies (Oct 29, 2015)

> I don know whats the problem after taking whey by hour I feel like my heart is faster by 15% and feeling discomfort the on gold standard is the worst to me today I tried san platinum whey and same problem occurred is there any explain for this problem?


Well duh... You're supposed to mix it with arse hair first to stop heart rate increase.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Are you sure it's not liquid winstrol?

Jokes aside, if you are serious, only if you are... I can assume it's because you drink a huge amount of water in a few seconds probably so you hold your breath and this makes your heart bit faster for some seconds.

Unless you have the cardio conditioning of my 107yo grandfather, in that case it takes some minutes for the heart to slow down... Just hope it doesn't slow down too much and stop beating... Forever....


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Are you sure its 15% and not 13.2%?


Good point tommy glad you mentioned it . The usual rise is about 13.2 anything over that could mean your having a heart attack.


----------



## Arnold999 (Sep 8, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> Are you sure it's not liquid winstrol?
> 
> Jokes aside, if you are serious, only if you are... I can assume it's because you drink a huge amount of water in a few seconds probably so you hold your breath and this makes your heart bit faster for some seconds.
> 
> Unless you have the cardio conditioning of my 107yo grandfather, in that case it takes some minutes for the heart to slow down... Just hope it doesn't slow down too much and stop beating... Forever....


i train 90 minutes without any pro fast heart rate after drinking whey is common problem as I see in other sites I just want to know what cause it. I may be wrong in about the 15% I meant faster by 15 beats like 75 or 80 rather than 60 beats


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Your heart rate is elevated by 15 bpm, & you think this is a problem?

And you think this major cardiac event, is due to you having a cheese by product?

Ar you a troll, or did you not have any kind of education?


----------



## Arnold999 (Sep 8, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Your heart rate is elevated by 15 bpm, & you think this is a problem?
> 
> And you think this major cardiac event, is due to you having a cheese by product?
> 
> Ar you a troll, or did you not have any kind of education?


I dont feel the same when I eat real food I also mentioned discomfort.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Your heart rate is elevated by 15 bpm, & you think this is a problem?
> 
> And you think this major cardiac event, is due to you having a cheese by product?
> 
> Ar you a troll, or did you not have any kind of education?


He didn't say anything of the sort. You may need to read his post again.

And let's not belittle people, there is enough of that around here.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Most likely you're mildly allergic to it or one of the ingredients.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

i think my heart rate goes up at least 15 beats having a wank?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Arnold999 said:


> i train 90 minutes without any pro fast heart rate after drinking whey is common problem as I see in other sites I just want to know what cause it. I may be wrong in about the 15% I meant faster by 15 beats like 75 or 80 rather than 60 beats


75 beats would Infact be a 20% increase! At 80 your onto 25%.

Are you adding water or milk to the whey?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Are you adding water or milk to the whey?


No i think hes a bit of a dosey bugger and dropped his stash of speed in it by mistake........


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Arnold999 said:


> I don know whats the problem after taking whey by hour I feel like my heart is faster by 15% and feeling discomfort the on gold standard is the worst to me today I tried san platinum whey and same problem occurred is there any explain for this problem?


heres a link sounds like a food allegy m8 try a different protein source 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/543403-does-protein-make-your-heart-beat-faster/


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> He didn't say anything of the sort. You may need to read his post again.
> 
> And let's not belittle people, there is enough of that around here.


He said his hr increased by 15 bpm in post #2. Yes, I guess I was a bit sarky, but I was trying to make him think about it more. Perhaps I could have been more gentle.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Arnold999 said:


> i train 90 minutes without any pro fast heart rate after drinking whey is common problem as I see in other sites I just want to know what cause it. I may be wrong in about the 15% I meant faster by 15 beats like 75 or 80 rather than 60 beats


mate, just think about it logically alright? When you drink the whey they cannot influence you straight away, because the digestion process begin after some time, so it MUST have to do with the (probably) big amount of fluid you're drinking in a short period of time.

If you feel discomfort while digesting them, it's very possible you have issues digesting them, as a lot of people have.

If they cause discomfort during digestion is also probable you're not assimilating them properly, so just buy real food if you can afford it.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> mate, just think about it logically alright? When you drink the whey they cannot influence you straight away, because the digestion process begin after some time, so it MUST have to do with the (probably) big amount of fluid you're drinking in a short period of time.


No, that argument doesn't hold. Food allergies can kick in quickly. Within minutes according to e.g. this:

http://www.allergiesnh.com/Food_Allergy.html


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Does it have creatine as part of the ingredients? Don't play with fire, your life is so much more important than gains.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

maybe your body is scared of the gains its about to produce after drinking your shake


----------



## Arnold999 (Sep 8, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> heres a link sounds like a food allegy m8 try a different protein source
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/543403-does-protein-make-your-heart-beat-faster/


thanks. But what I dont understand that I can eat 1 lb of beef without having this discomfort and the fast heart rate.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Arnold999 said:


> thanks. But what I dont understand that I can eat 1 lb of beef without having this discomfort and the fast heart rate.


yeah thats the solution then , buy beef protein powder your allergic to whey protein. im allergic to cats, and nickel i avoid them  you can fight it with anti- histamine but this is a temporary fix. if your allergic to something only true solution is to avoid.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> No, that argument doesn't hold. Food allergies can kick in quickly. Within minutes according to e.g. this:
> 
> http://www.allergiesnh.com/Food_Allergy.html


thanks mmate, BTW the second part is right I think... He probably is allergic/can't digest them


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

1lb of meat would take as fair old bit of time to east over s drink of protein. One response says it's a common problem but I've never heard of it. Maybe it's the thought of the cost lol.


----------

